# Was ist Transkonduktanz?



## NinjaDag (22. September 2004)

Wir haben das Problem auf enem NF- Lehrgang gefunden.
Soll eine eigenschaft eines Multifunktionskalibrators sein. 
Habe im ganzen www keine hilfe gefunden, außer dass Konduktanz = Leitwert ist. Kann mir aber leider keinen Reim drauf machen was dann das Trans- davor bedeutet.


Schonmal besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## BeaTBoxX (28. September 2004)

Kann es sein, dass ich diesen begriff mal  im Grundstudium bei Transistoren gehört habe?

Transkonduktanz ist doch die Steilheit  bei FETs oder?

Ohje Ohje.. schon so lange her 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## hela (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
m.E. ist das der vornehme lateinische Ausdruck für Übertragungsleitwert, also (Eingangsstrom / Ausgangsspannung). Siehe Elektrotechnik : Vierpolparameter.


----------

